# WWO engine code?



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

Saw a post about this and was wondering what the specs are?
Pics:
































-Greg
Note: The car is from Iceland if that helps.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

WWO is a casting number, not the motor code. The motor code is under the flap of the head gasket $ between plugs #3&4 See your last picture to the left of the hose under the clean spot on the head under the plug-there is the flap.
It's got a factory carb and vcould be a 1.5,1.6,1.7, or a 1.8l.


----------



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Thank you.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: WWO engine code? (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_










Looks like a 1.8 with Monotronic (think single injector @ the throttle body) fuel injection from here. Car is probably a CL (base) model, non-AC. IIRC, these engines were about 70hp, and very difficult to make additional power from because of the Monotronic.


----------



## rowensmall069 (12 mo ago)

Hi can you assist me, I've I'm not sure what head this is.


----------

